# Skinny, Ectomorph, Hardgainers, Hi



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> You qualify.


I qualify too then (not surprised lol) at 143ish lbs on a good day. Also, I'm 5'10.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Cool! How old are you now btw? Looks like whatever you do works.
> 
> Also, did you start growing chest hair with age, or something else?


Lol, well it wasn't something else. I didn't smear rogaine on my chest or anything. 

(oh, I had trimmed it off in that first pic, jiu jitsu guys don't like a bunch of man hair all up on them when they wrastle).

early 30s, btw.


5'10" 143lb qualifies, but 6'2" 145lb qualifies more.

You can still join the club.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> Lol, well it wasn't something else. I didn't smear rogaine on my chest or anything.
> 
> (oh, I had trimmed it off in that first pic, jiu jitsu guys don't like a bunch of man hair all up on them when they wrastle).
> 
> ...


Oh I'm quite happy to qualify less.  I don't really want to be the skinniest guy in the room...could be worse I suppose. Ah well, gives me something to work towards.

Lol, I didn't think you smeared rogaine on your chest! XD Just seems like some of us grow it slower than others, which seems odd to me. I remember in school some teenagers being super hairy, and yet some guys who are closer to middle aged aren't hairy still, so it makes me wonder. Anyway, probably not important.

So back on topic, what diet would you suggest to both gain weight and be healthy at the same time? I do eat quite healthy already, but there's always room for improvement.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Oh I'm quite happy to qualify less.  I don't really want to be the skinniest guy in the room...could be worse I suppose. Ah well, gives me something to work towards.
> 
> Lol, I didn't think you smeared rogaine on your chest! XD Just seems like some of us grow it slower than others, which seems odd to me. I remember in school some teenagers being super hairy, and yet some guys who are closer to middle aged aren't hairy still, so it makes me wonder. Anyway, probably not important.
> 
> So back on topic, what diet would you suggest to both gain weight and be healthy at the same time? I do eat quite healthy already, but there's always room for improvement.


I shall return with answers after some rest. But yeah, I dunno, hair is mostly genetics I think. But my brother, who's older, has much less hair, dad too. I definitely have more testosterone than both of them combined, but I'm not sure that has anything to do with it. Maybe.

I know what you're saying though, a guy in my class was shaving like 2 years before I needed to.

Also, what exercise experience (if any) do you have? Lifting is always going to be the best way to gain (plus diet obviously), but you have to ease into it. Can actually be pretty dangerous if you do it wrong.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

@johnnyyukon nice progress man
@He's a Superhero! shouldn't need to do both because if you're not gaining weight, then you ain't doin it right. hardgainer is a myth and it is busted


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> I shall return with answers after some rest. But yeah, I dunno, hair is mostly genetics I think. But my brother, who's older, has much less hair, dad too. I definitely have more testosterone than both of them combined, but I'm not sure that has anything to do with it. Maybe.
> 
> I know what you're saying though, a guy in my class was shaving like 2 years before I needed to.
> 
> Also, what exercise experience (if any) do you have? Lifting is always going to be the best way to gain (plus diet obviously), but you have to ease into it. Can actually be pretty dangerous if you do it wrong.


I exercise fairly regularly, and do a range of exercises, but I have the limitation of chronic disability that prevents me from doing as much exercise as I'd like, or as much as everybody else can do, which is extremely frustrating if I think about it too much, so I try to just focus on what I can do and not compare myself with others...tho I keep ending up comparing myself to others anyway lol! Harder done than said I suppose. As a minimal, I try to go on one fairly long walk a week, maybe even a jog, go to the gym for a couple of hours once a week, go to a game of squash once or twice a fortnight plus occasional other sports like soccer (soccer is more like once or twice a year tho lol, but I love playing it), do a range of stretches every day, do push ups/pull ups every second or third day, I try not to sit too long, go to the pool and swim some laps maybe once a month, and whatever else I can do, along with any chores that require some kind of effort. On occasion it gets worse and I can't hardly do anything, but in a week I can always do something extra at least one of the days. Unfortunately I seldom get past my minimal..
So yeah...diet is something I more or less have to focus on.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> shouldn't need to do both because if you're not gaining weight, then you ain't doin it right. hardgainer is a myth and it is busted


Well just a suggestion for those who are currently more skinny than they are comfortable with. Maybe give them a slight confidence boost in public or social settings.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow are you sure you're an ectomorph? You look great. I would never even suspect it. (not that ectomorphs don't look great)



He's a Superhero! said:


> Lol, I didn't think you smeared rogaine on your chest! XD Just seems like some of us grow it slower than others, which seems odd to me. I remember in school some teenagers being super hairy, and yet some guys who are closer to middle aged aren't hairy still, so it makes me wonder. Anyway, probably not important.


Ikr when I was in high school one of my classmates was already balding. 

And some were already so so so hairy.

I have like two dark hairs on my chest. The rest is peach fuzz.

(at 21)


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> @johnnyyukon nice progress man
> @He's a Superhero! shouldn't need to do both because if you're not gaining weight, then you ain't doin it right. hardgainer is a myth and it is busted


Thanks bromeister. 

Not sure if the hardgainer is a myth, ha. I mean, I think it's a myth that ectomorphs can't get big, but I've known mesomorph body types that seem to put on weight and muscle almost at will. Lose it too. 

If you haven't seen American Sniper, Bradley Cooper gains 50lbs for that role and he looks like a beast. But I read he was being "force fed" almost every 30 minutes, up to 4-5,000 calories a day. After production, he lost all of it.



emberfly said:


> Wow are you sure you're an ectomorph? You look great. I would never even suspect it. (not that ectomorphs don't look great)


Are you speaking to mewah? If so, thank ya kindly.

I did work pretty hard, but a lot of that is genetics, like the abs especially. I don't think I was even doing sit-ups at the time. I've almost always had a "6 pack" but have never really tried to have one. Not braggin, as I really didn't earn that. Mostly just genes.

I've grown much less vain (ok still a little vain) so I actually prefer to have a bit more mass, even if it means a bit more fat.



He's a Superhero! said:


> I exercise fairly regularly, and do a range of exercises, but I have the limitation of chronic disability that prevents me from doing as much exercise as I'd like, or as much as everybody else can do, which is extremely frustrating if I think about it too much, so I try to just focus on what I can do and not compare myself with others...tho I keep ending up comparing myself to others anyway lol! Harder done than said I suppose. As a minimal, I try to go on one fairly long walk a week, maybe even a jog, go to the gym for a couple of hours once a week, go to a game of squash once or twice a fortnight plus occasional other sports like soccer (soccer is more like once or twice a year tho lol, but I love playing it), do a range of stretches every day, do push ups/pull ups every second or third day, I try not to sit too long, go to the pool and swim some laps maybe once a month, and whatever else I can do, along with any chores that require some kind of effort. On occasion it gets worse and I can't hardly do anything, but in a week I can always do something extra at least one of the days. Unfortunately I seldom get past my minimal..
> So yeah...diet is something I more or less have to focus on.



Hmm, well you don't have to mention you disability, but depending on it, lifting heavy may not be an option OR you would just need to go slower. 

Ya know, "getting big" isn't really the only way to be healthy. I personally like the strength that comes with it, stronger muscles-less prone to injury, and generally feel more confident in a heavier frame. It's not for everyone though.

Anyway, if you're interested. Take a look at the chart above (here's post: http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/459362-skinny-ectomorph-hardgainers-hi.html#post14688354).

For lifting that's a great start.

For diet, Brown rice, Whole Milk (as much as you can tolerate), olive oil, sauteed veggies, good quality cuts of steak (fat is ok), chicken, peanut butter, eggs (I'll blend 4 raw eggs with 2 cups whole milk, maybe a tablespoon peanut butter, pretty good gainer shake), more Milk, protein bars, whey protein, animals (I've even found Atkins frozen food selection is pretty tasty when I don't have time to make a meal, and it's loaded with protein). I'll also generally make a fruit smoothie with some protein (peanut butter, milk, whey) before a workout. Basically lots of protein. Work up to 3,000 calories a day, or as close as you can get.

If you're a vegetarian, I'm not sure what to tell you, but maybe someone can. It's doable, I think.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> For all you naturally lean freaks, like me.
> 
> It sounds nice, "I can't gain weight, no matter what I eat" and really, it can be (mmmh, hamburgers for breakfast), but the risk of becoming a weakling is high : (
> 
> ...


'

How did I miss this thread?!?! =O



























He's a Superhero! said:


> What would be an ideal diet for an ectomorph? People have rubbish suggestions for how to gain weight, as they forget that one also wants to be healthy and live for a while without having a heart attack.


MAcros and calories.... Macros and calories. I shoot for 4k calories a day minimum, 180g protein, 200g carbs, 80g fat.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Apolo said:


> '
> 
> How did I miss this thread?!?! =O


Lol, I actually kind of feel like a dick, because one of the main reasons I started this was our few conversations about it. I meant to "mention" you, but head was in the clouds.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> Lol, I actually kind of feel like a dick, because one of the main reasons I started this was our few conversations about it. I meant to "mention" you, but head was in the clouds.


Haha, I figured! But it is a good one, none the less. 

I do isolation exercises, and have never done 3x3s or 5x5s. Though I know those are great for strength, from my observations of people, they were not great for putting on mass. 

Ill copy my routine here shortly. But in all honesty, it really comes down to caloric intake... If you are not in a caloric surplus, you won't gain. So the first thing people need to do is calculate their resting metabolic rate, and then add to the calories they are eating a day. If you want to mitigate fat gain, you need to make sure those calories you intake are clean calories, i.e. not processed foods, not sugar, etc. 

It is freaking hard, but can be done... And I wish I could do the milk thing, but it makes me bloat like none other...


----------



## ectomorphine (Jan 5, 2015)

I eat every 2-3 hours.. hehehe


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

ectomorphine said:


> I eat every 2-3 hours.. hehehe


Ditto, at least every 2 hours, if not more... It is time consuming and expensive.


----------



## ectomorphine (Jan 5, 2015)

Apolo said:


> Ditto, at least every 2 hours, if not more... It is time consuming and expensive.


Yep, specially if you work out or are very active.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Apolo said:


> Ditto, at least every 2 hours, if not more... It is time consuming and expensive.


You've mentioned before how it can hit the wallet. Definitely agree, I spend a huge chunk of my income on good food. Also think you've implied that you really can't put a price on good health and vitality. 

Of course, when I'm a millionaire, it won't be as big of an issue 


------------------


I'll also add, for carnivores, that I have a pretty rad Webster propane grill that I use liberally. It's fast and I'll grill up to 4-5 steaks or chicken breasts at a time, eat one, then freeze the rest in aluminum wrap. Pop an already grilled frozen steak into the oven at 300 degrees for around 30 minutes and I swear, it tastes _almost_ as good as right off the grill.

Point being, preparing good foods, in bulk, that are quick to reheat, makes eating properly easier.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> You've mentioned before how it can hit the wallet. Definitely agree, I spend a huge chunk of my income on good food. Also think you've implied that you really can't put a price on good health and vitality.
> 
> Of course, when I'm a millionaire, it won't be as big of an issue
> 
> ...


That is a great point. I do all of my food prep for the week on Sunday. For my mid day meals I typically make a pot of 10 lbs of goolash. 6 lbs ground turkey
2lbs rice
sauces/cheeses
spices

That will last me about a week or less. 

For breakfast I have gluten free oats, mixed with a banana, and cinnamon protein powder

For second breakfast gingerbread protein pancakes, basically a scoop of protein powder per cup of pancake mix. 

Mid day meals, and then dinner varies by day/craving

Dessert is a boat of granola, and Casien protein whip.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

130 pounder weighing in (Oho!). Get at me.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> Hmm, well you don't have to mention you disability, but depending on it, lifting heavy may not be an option OR you would just need to go slower.
> 
> Ya know, "getting big" isn't really the only way to be healthy. I personally like the strength that comes with it, stronger muscles-less prone to injury, and generally feel more confident in a heavier frame. It's not for everyone though.
> 
> ...


I guess you could call me "selectively semi-vegetarian", since I don't eat that much meat, and not very regularly, and I don't like chicken so I don't eat that at all lol.

Eggs sound like a good idea! Also, brown rice - been having white rice all along. I drink a lot of milk already and love it, always have...Maybe my body senses I need it? I do like peanut butter too - might have some now actually...


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Routine, ish. 



Apolo said:


> Definitely not, especially if you are going to be lifting heavy, you are going to be starving. I think that you could get away with:
> 
> - Protein powder
> - Fruit
> ...


----------

